# Powerrack in apartment?!



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

Getting my apartment kitted out with weights and training stuff. There is a massive space in on of the living rooms which me or my flat mate don't use. I was initally going to put in a bench and some squat stands but have since thought - why not go all out and just get a powerrack? I've measured and it will fit fine. Not sure if they they have to be screwed down or anything though? Also, the floor is solid oak and seems really sturdy but I'm not sure if it will be ok if I put a power rack at say 40kg, a bench at 40kg and 150kg of weights as well as my bodyweight 90kg! Any way to check this?

Was looking at this one here:

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf375-power-rack.php

Cheers!


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

i would find out the loading weight on the floor.....

it might not take the weight of a decent loaded barbell


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/classifieds-exchanges/57499-265-kg-olympic-weight-set.html


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

Slamdog said:


> i would find out the loading weight on the floor.....
> 
> it might not take the weight of a decent loaded barbell


lol just amended my post without seeing your reply! I'll maybe have to try and check out the maximum load somehow.


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

are you on the ground floor?

I remember a similar question being posed at an architect, I can't remember what he said, but it probably depends on the age and how it was build.

I'd suspect it would be ok, but you may risk damaging the flooring, and also annoying neighbours with the noise. Also sounds like something that might sound good initially, until you realise you're stuck with a great big power cage in your front room.

The total weight is only that of about 4 people, and I suspect many floors can take that loading just fine. Think about stuff like your kitchen, washing machine, marble worktops etc weigh, and they are fine. You could put some wooden and rubber flooring down to distribute and absorb the impact of any dropped weights.


----------



## ian_uk1975 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got a CF475 heavy power rack, FID bench and oly weight set in my 2nd bedroom (upstairs) and it's fine.

Cheers,

Ian.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

sc0tt said:


> lol just amended my post without seeing your reply! I'll maybe have to try and check out the maximum load somehow.


it isn't just the flooring but the joist size that makes a difference. it also depends on joist spacing.

you might have to position the rack with the feet on two or more separate joists or even put in a huge sheet of blockboard underneath the rack to spread the load over multiple joists..


----------



## sc0tt (Mar 4, 2009)

gerg said:


> are you on the ground floor?
> 
> I remember a similar question being posed at an architect, I can't remember what he said, but it probably depends on the age and how it was build.
> 
> ...


Cheers, yes I am planning to put down rubber matting to help absorb the impact from dumbbells etc. As for neighbours, that's not a worry as its a top floor apartment over two floors so it is only our bedrooms underneath and no one either side of the room which is good. I may just opt for two squat stands (19kg) if I am unsure but by the sounds of things it should be able to cope with the weight. Will speak to one of the building guys in my work at lunchtime...


----------



## redgy (Mar 1, 2009)

sc0tt said:


> Cheers, yes I am planning to put down rubber matting to help absorb the impact from dumbbells etc. As for neighbours, that's not a worry as its a top floor apartment over two floors so it is only our bedrooms underneath and no one either side of the room which is good. I may just opt for two squat stands (19kg) if I am unsure but by the sounds of things it should be able to cope with the weight. Will speak to one of the building guys in my work at lunchtime...


I have a bodycraft F430 rack with pulley, a FID bench, over 200kgs plates, about 100kgs of dumbells, on the 3rd floor. Total weight around 450Kgs.

I made a 8x4ft base from sheets of 3/4-1 inch ply, and put rubber matts on top (effectively an olympic lifting platform). Can still feel the floor shake a tiny bit when I put down a heavy dead, but no worse than If stamp my foot on the carpet.

I haven't ended up in the living room yet..!

As people above said, a modern floor can take a huge static load (a bathtub is 250-300kg when full of water, two-three people standing next to it can easily push it over half a ton). Just be careful with dynamic loads.


----------

